# How to get unique IP address for two Servers.



## HussanAli (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey fellows, I am sharing a DSL connection on two gaming PCs through Hub. Now when one PC joins a particular server then other computer won't connect to that server, because both PCs have same IP address. Is there any solution to get Unique IP addresses. I am using DSL connection.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 22, 2009)

vpn


----------



## HussanAli (Jun 22, 2009)

Please explaine the procedure. I am using 7.


----------



## Fleck (Jun 22, 2009)

You have to order the additional IP from your ISP first don't you?


----------



## HussanAli (Jun 22, 2009)

No, man I am using DSL connection from one Telephone Line. So there is nothing more to tell ISP.


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 22, 2009)

When I had Comcast intitally, it came with only one IP, so I was faced with the same problem.  If you hook to a router with NAT (Network Address Translation - they basically all do), it assigns each connected device a different IP, and routes the traffic trhough the single IP from your ISP.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Fleck (Jun 22, 2009)

But he needs to not be seen as having the same IP by the server.  He needs to buy a secondary IP.


----------



## HussanAli (Jun 22, 2009)

My DSl Modem is ADSl ZTE. How can I connect it to NAT.


----------



## Zebeon (Jun 22, 2009)

that is right Sasqui-
Just use a router it will hand out (DHCP) addresses to both internal computers


----------



## HussanAli (Jun 22, 2009)

Zebeon said:


> that is right Sasqui-
> Just use a router it will hand out (DHCP) addresses to both internal computers


Please explaine in Simple. I am dumbie of Networking.


----------



## Fleck (Jun 22, 2009)

HussanAli said:


> Please explaine in Simple. I am dumbie of Networking.



They are not telling you the right thing.  I am.  You will still be seen as having the same IP on both computers by the server you're trying to connect to unless you buy a new IP address.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 22, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> vpn



That's the first chapter in "how to create lag for dummies".

Some providers allow multiple external IP's, need a router that supports that as well. Other than that, what game?


----------



## HussanAli (Jun 22, 2009)

Counter Strike Source


----------



## Fleck (Jun 22, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> That's the first chapter in "how to create lag for dummies".
> 
> Some providers allow multiple external IP's, need a router that supports that as well. Other than that, what game?



And still I want to know, how is the server he is connecting to going to care about the different INTERNAL IP addresses?  The server only sees the gateway's IP address, no?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 22, 2009)

Fleck said:


> And still I want to know, how is the server he is connecting to going to care about the different INTERNAL IP addresses?  The server only sees the gateway's IP address, no?



A server on the interwebz has no clue about your internal address, it only sees your external. Thus the machines have the same IP as far as the server is considered.


Doesn't source server have some option to allow clients from the same IP? If so, contact server admin.


----------



## Fleck (Jun 22, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> A server on the interwebz has no clue about your internal address, it only sees your external. Thus the machines have the same IP as far as the server is considered.



That's what I've been trying to say this whole time.  Now the OP won't ignore us


----------



## Sir_Real (Jun 22, 2009)

Fleck said:


> They are not telling you the right thing.  I am.  You will still be seen as having the same IP on both computers unless you buy a new IP address.



Why ? I have two online gaming pc's through the one connection. Me & my son are often on the same game & same server. We sometimes help each other out on cod 4 & alike.
I never had any probs with servers kicking us dew to ip conflicks.

I use internet connection shearing with a crossover cable. That way you dont need a router. For two pc's anyway !


----------



## HussanAli (Jun 22, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> Why ? I have two online gaming pc's through the one connection. Me & my son are often on the same game & same server. We sometimes help each other out on cod 4 & alike.
> I never had any probs with servers kicking us dew to ip conflicks.
> 
> I use internet connection shearing with a crossover cable. That way you dont need a router. For two pc's anyway !


Have you checked that they both get same IP.


----------



## Fleck (Jun 22, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> Why ? I have two online gaming pc's through the one connection. Me & my son are often on the same game & same server. We sometimes help each other out on cod 4 & alike.
> I never had any probs with servers kicking us dew to ip conflicks.
> 
> I use internet connection shearing with a crossover cable. That way you dont need a router. For two pc's anyway !



You're askin me?  Obviously the server he's trying to play on doesn't allow two clients from the same IP.  He IS in Pakistan so the low ping servers are limited I'm sure.


----------



## Fleck (Jun 22, 2009)

HussanAli said:


> Have you checked that they both get same IP.



No ISP hands out additional IP addresses for free.  When you're connected to an ISP via a host it will give every guest PC the same external IP, only internal IPs change, servers/internet connecting to the guest PCs do not see these internal IPs.


----------



## HussanAli (Jun 22, 2009)

Fleck said:


> You're askin me?  Obviously the server he's trying to play on doesn't allow two clients from the same IP.  He IS in Pakistan so the low ping servers are limited I'm sure.


Yep, In Pakistan there are very few servers to which I can join.


----------



## HussanAli (Jun 22, 2009)

Fellow , there are weird things happening about my IP address. ie every IP tracing website I checks gives me different locations but they all belong to Pakistan.


----------



## Sir_Real (Jun 22, 2009)

Just checked & yeah their both on the same ip. But honist i have a few online games & never had a prob with both pc's connecting to the same game server.
But i maybe will sumtime !


----------



## HussanAli (Jun 22, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> Just checked & yeah their both on the same ip. But honist i have a few online games & never had a prob with both pc's connecting to the same game server.
> But i maybe will sumtime !


So, that sounds like I should give up Counter Strike Source.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 22, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> Why ? I have two online gaming pc's through the one connection. Me & my son are often on the same game & same server. We sometimes help each other out on cod 4 & alike.
> I never had any probs with servers kicking us dew to ip conflicks.
> 
> I use internet connection shearing with a crossover cable. That way you dont need a router. For two pc's anyway !



Like I said, it's the server that refuses connections from the same IP. So it's nice that your cod 4 server doesn't care, that source server does. Could be a setting or something source server just does, I wouldn't know. I don't use it.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 22, 2009)

CSS definately doesnt disallow people for having the same IP by default. i've got two housemates, and i know there'd be hell if we could only play one at a time.


You sure its not something else, like say... using the same steam account twice?


----------



## HussanAli (Jun 22, 2009)

OK, why does my IP didn't give me stable location.


----------



## Sonido (Jun 22, 2009)

Edit: that's what i get for not reading all the way...


Set up DHCP on a switch. That HUB won't have it. HUBs don't have routing tables.


----------



## Sir_Real (Jun 22, 2009)

Or just plug one pc directly into the other via a crossover Lan cable. Then run the windows network wizard it will do all the settings for the network & internet connection sharing. Simple & cheap way to get two pc's hooked up & online. 

Oh i know how to mod a standard lan cable into a crossover if anyone ever wants this info.


----------



## HussanAli (Jun 22, 2009)

Can anybody please tell me where to get CSS low-ping servers that my bros can't access.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh dear...

You need a router.  Both computers plug into that router.  In the router settings you need to set both of their IPs to static/reserved.  An example:

COMP1: 192.168.0.132
COMP2: 192.168.0.164


Then you have to add virtual server/port forwarding rules.  Example

COMP1: 27115 UDP & TCP
COMP2: 27215 UDP & TCP


Now you have to tell Counter Strike to use the new port.  You can do this by modifying the "Target" line of the shortcut to the game.  Example:

COMP1: hlds.exe -game cstrike -port 27115
COMP2: hlds.exe -game cstrike -port 27215


You should now be able to host two internet servers at the same time on the same WAN IP.  When someone on the Internet sends a packet to yourip:27115, it will be directed to 192.168.0.132:27115.  When someone sends a packet to yourip:27215, it will be directed to 192.168.0.164:27215.  Same Internet IP, different computers.




DanTheBanjoman said:


> Like I said, it's the server that refuses connections from the same IP. So it's nice that your cod 4 server doesn't care, that source server does. Could be a setting or something source server just does, I wouldn't know. I don't use it.


Source and GoldSource would only freak out if the IP & client port matched (if they did, it would drop the older client and accept the new one assuming you are reconnecting to the server).  NAT routers randomize the client port number on outbound connections so it's never a problem unless you have way too many connections trying to get out.  Example...

His: 127.0.0.1:7423
Son's: 127.0.0.1:48234

That's completely normal.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 23, 2009)

Sonido said:


> Edit: that's what i get for not reading all the way...
> 
> 
> Set up DHCP on a switch. That HUB won't have it. HUBs don't have routing tables.


Switches don't do anything on IP level, a DHCP server is a DHCP server, basically all routers have one built in though. Though it's not the same as a router either.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Source and GoldSource would only freak out if the IP & client port matched (if they did, it would drop the older client and accept the new one assuming you are reconnecting to the server).  NAT routers randomize the client port number on outbound connections so it's never a problem unless you have way too many connections trying to get out.  Example...
> 
> His: 127.0.0.1:7423
> Son's: 127.0.0.1:48234
> ...



Google agrees here: http://forums.srcds.com/viewpost/26944#pid26944


And considering 127.0.0.1 is the loopback address that's a bad example


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 23, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Switches don't do anything on IP level, a DHCP server is a DHCP server, basically all routers have one built in though. Though it's not the same as a router either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was an example.  No one "owns" 127.0.0.1 so it is safe for examples in the interwebs. 192.168.#.# is reserved for intranets.

I don't care what Google says.  Just host a Quake/GoldSource/Source game and look at the IPs that join.  If you get two people behind the same NAT router, you'll see it in action (connected from one IP but two ports).


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 23, 2009)

Instead of not caring and trying to make your point again you could just read my post again, it's not that long. I said Google agrees, thus you are right. Though feel free to make some more posts explaining me in different ways.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm tried.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 23, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm tried.



Did it hurt?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 23, 2009)

Judging by my spelling...

Yes, a lot.


----------

